# Items needed for a 2.5 gallon planted betta tank?



## KatieM95 (Nov 27, 2014)

The tank is 12L x 6W x 8H 
I would like to have hair grass or java moss, and then 2 or 3 other kinds of plants. I don't know which lights to get, my tank doesn't have a hood so I will have to buy one as well. I also know I will need to buy some Co2 liquid. I know I will need 1- 1 1/2 inches organic soil, and gravel to put over it. I don't think I will need a filter, I plan to do 25% water changes weekly. For the heater, I plan to get a 25 watt or smaller. Also I will probably need to buy my plants online, if you have bought plants online, what site do you recommend?


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

I assume this is plants only tank and not a betta tank. Otherwise you will need to do twice weekly 100% water changes and daily prime. Or cycle the tank and do twice weekly 50% water changes and monthly 100%.


----------



## KatieM95 (Nov 27, 2014)

I want a betta in there. I was going to stick him or her on a small end table, but the more I search the internet, it just seems better to get a bigger tank. I was actually thinking of just buying a stand that I found for $40 and getting a 10 gallon tank. If got a bigger tank I could put a filter in there and cycle it.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

It's a good idea to start with a bigger tank to avoid the inevitable upgrade down the road. 10 gallon starter kits are reasonably priced.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1^ If you're like most of us you'll upgrade to a bigger tank, anyway.

I have this tank which I really love. I was actually surprised at how much I like it. Plenty big enough for plants to grow well and for my Betta and some smaller Nano fish.. The only thing I did was change to the linked filter. TrueAqua is offering Betta Fish members 40% off site-wide and 20% off clearance items. If you see anything of interest send me PM.

I grow plants quite well in the tank with the lights provided and use black sand substrate (Anubias, Cryptocoryne, Dwarf Hairgrass, Swords, Java Moss and Subwassertang). No liquid CO2 but I do use root and iron tabs and Seachem Flourish Comprehensive.

With discounts the tank would be $34.00 and actually holds eight gallons.
SC380 Semi-Circle Aquarium System Black/Gray

The filter around $10; turn the spraybar to the tank wall and it is baffled.
IFS10 Aquarium Internal Filter

The thermometer around $9.00.
AQUATOP Aquarium Submersible Glass Heater 50W GH50

www.plantedaquariumscentral.com offers Betta Fish members a 10% discount and has great plants. I have the code for that one, too. www.bambplants.com is another place I buy; especially Anubias which are great, low-light, low-tech plants.

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## KatieM95 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks! I'm so excited now, crazy good deal on that tank.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Lots of great Black Friday deals to be had at the large chain stores like Petsmart and Petco.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I should have mentioned these codes are for Black Friday and good through Monday-only. Shipping is free but there is a handling charge on the tank (think it's $6.00). I was surprised that the curve doesn't distort the view.


----------

